
WireApp: Axolotl and Proteus - cm3
https://medium.com/@wireapp/axolotl-and-proteus-788519b186a7
======
cm3
Does this mean Wire won the argument?

    
    
        To resolve the dispute amicably, we agreed to dismiss our
        claims in exchange for a release of the claims Moxie had
        made against us.
    

I cannot make absolute sense of this. Was the result that Wire now published
Moxie's claims in their blog post and fulfilled their agreement?

~~~
grizzles
tl;dr Moxie threatened to sue. They actually sued. Result: Wire's impl is
fine.

> Proteus is published as open-source under GPLv3 and we will continue to work
> with the community to make it available under less restrictive licensing
> conditions.

This is the curious part of the post to me. libsodium is ISC. What work do
they need to do?

~~~
cm3
Without details (breaking/following license rules) this looks scary and
unrealistic if you consider that they want many Axolotl implementations out
there. Proteus being written in Rust could make it the prime implementation if
it were liberally licenses. Finally an OTR-next competitor that's built
statically and doesn't require a VM while being implemented in a reasonably
safe language (which is important for security software).

